# Landscape Lighting



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay guys I'm redesigning the front of my house and really need suggestions on what type of lights to use for uplighting, path lighting, what's lattest and greatest out there. I really one do it up nice. My house is one of the first house's into my development and also hoping to gain some work after it's all done. All thoughts would be appreciate.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Do you want LED-- big money or just standard good stuff. I really like Kim lighting.

I installed about 50 or so at one home and haven't had a problem in 8 years. The bottom left was one of the styles we used. We got the remote trany rather than the individual tranny.

Here is the website. Click Here go to luminaire catalog on left.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have used Hadco many times and they hold up oretty well..http://www.hadco.com/Hadco/Home.aspx


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Okay guys I'm redesigning the front of my house and really need suggestions on what type of lights to use for uplighting, path lighting, what's lattest and greatest out there. I really one do it up nice. My house is one of the first house's into my development and also hoping to gain some work after it's all done. All thoughts would be appreciate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Also, i would like to add preferences 12v systems and line voltage. Pro's and cons

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Do you want LED-- big money or just standard good stuff. I really like Kim lighting.
> 
> I installed about 50 or so at one home and haven't had a problem in 8 years. The bottom left was one of the styles we used. We got the remote trany rather than the individual tranny.
> 
> Here is the website. Click Here go to luminaire catalog on left.


Well in the center of the lawn i I have a large some type of tree that everyone always complements, it's about 30' in diameter and 50' tall. I really want to light this tree well.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was pushing Hadco until I ran into this stuff

http://www.vistapro.com/

And

http://www.fxl.com/

Both are high quality and very economical

Leds are more but require smaller trannies and wire so they work out to be the same expense as standard lamps


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Do you want LED-- big money or just standard good stuff. I really like Kim lighting.
> 
> I installed about 50 or so at one home and haven't had a problem in 8 years. The bottom left was one of the styles we used. We got the remote trany rather than the individual tranny.
> 
> Here is the website. Click Here go to luminaire catalog on left.


 im really not too familiar with led lighting especially for landscape lighting, i have seen LED uplighting used at a hotel recentlly wasnt to keen of the spread of light and this was at disney world. I really dont know if i can get certain angles that are available with traditional lighting.. 

I probably am going to stick with a $2000 budget for fixtures..


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Do you want LED-- big money or just standard good stuff. I really like Kim lighting.
> 
> I installed about 50 or so at one home and haven't had a problem in 8 years. The bottom left was one of the styles we used. We got the remote trany rather than the individual tranny.
> 
> Here is the website. Click Here go to luminaire catalog on left.


Kim lighting is nice!!! Although very expensive. They really have nice fixtures.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> I was pushing Hadco until I ran into this stuff
> 
> http://www.vistapro.com/
> 
> ...


I have not used vistapro but they do have some nice looking stuff. Economical usually means it won't last as long.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

To uplight a large tree what type of bulbs should I be looking for Par56 300 watt or smaller such as par 38 100watt

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> I was pushing Hadco until I ran into this stuff
> 
> http://www.vistapro.com/
> 
> ...


 Good choice!!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Which lighting system provides more options 12volt or 120v. Strictly residential use. I'm having a hard time deciding rather or not to use a12 volt system again, that's what I have now and ripped out about 30 flood lights. Help!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have not used vistapro but they do have some nice looking stuff. Economical usually means it won't last as long.


Well I have been using them for 6 years now and haven't had one fail yet.

I got turned onto them by a landscaper. I get them from the john Deer supply by my office.

Stainless steel tansformers, soild brass fixtures.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> Well I have been using them for 6 years now and haven't had one fail yet.
> 
> I got turned onto them by a landscaper. I get them from the john Deer supply by my office.
> 
> Stainless steel tansformers, soild brass fixtures.


What is the typical cost for a light fixture you generally use

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> To uplight a large tree what type of bulbs should I be looking for Par56 300 watt or smaller such as par 38 100watt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


If you are using low voltage then you only need a 35 or 50 watt mr 16 bulb. If you use 300 watt high voltage your house will look like an industrial park. Subtle lighting is what you want- or what I would want.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay guys this is what the front looks like now. The larger trees on the property is what I would like to uplight. Should I just install well lights 120 volts or stick with a 12 volt system with about 4 transformers placed where needed.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Do you guys ever see small ceramic metal halide lamps used for this kind of application? 
I noticed that supermarkets use fluorescent for ambient lighting, then light up produce using CMH.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> What is the typical cost for a light fixture you generally use
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 
The spots are around $32

Path lights are about $60


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have used these 120V. well lights and people were happy with the job..

Using a dimmer switch gives them more choices of how they want the trees to look..

http://www.e-conolight.com/landscape/120-volt-well-lighting/e-glwp381k.html


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd just go for those ones that glow on their own. Just stick em in everywhere!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I've used a lot of Kichler... always looks nice and not too expensive.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> I'd just go for those ones that glow on their own. Just stick em in everywhere!


Only problem with those are the lightning bugs keep trying to mate with them since the lighting brightness is the same..


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

My only concern with such a large property would be voltage drop. I have had to use #8 cable in situations like that. Now days that would get very expensive. If you do go LV, use a multi-tap transformer. The Unique has one that has taps up to 20 volts. 

http://www.uniquelighting.com/Spec Sheets/12V_MULTI-MATIC_SPEC_SHEET_4-6-09.pdf


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I wouldnt go nuts with really expensive fixtures...especially up here in the north east. Between the heavy snow and the landscapers most lights get the shi t kicked out of them. To me its more about what is under the ground. I would stick with 12v too. Most line voltage stuff is to harsh. 
IMO the best landscape lighting is when you dont acually see the bulb and its subtle. Ive seen so much crappy outdoor lighting done by landscapers, and electricians alike. It is really an art if you do it right. 
If you get a chance google this guy.... Nathan Orsman at Orsman Design. I do tons of work with this dude and he is really great at what he does and I have learned a ton from him. Good luck...Im dying to light up my property but its at the bottom of a big list my wife has for me....THe led is a good choice for low maintanence but I havent seen a bulb color that works for me.....But thats just my opinion. I think you need to stay in the 25-2700 color scale...


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

prefer low voltage path / landscape lighting.
choose light w good reflectors.
here by you can increase area of light spreading.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Still on the fence!! 12v or 120v

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am of the same mindset of going with middle of the road lights. They just take so much abuse.
I have had great luck with econolight and they ship fast.
I also use affordable lighting sometimes cheap but decent. Problem with them is their websight and shipping sucks, Great transformers though.
Check them out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Installed the first lights today, well the mason did. Hadco in brick lights for my steps I put 2 of them 30" on center on the first riser to light up the steps and walkway.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> Do you guys ever see small ceramic metal halide lamps used for this kind of application?
> I noticed that supermarkets use fluorescent for ambient lighting, then light up produce using CMH.


I've only seen indoor applications so far. We installed some in a mall at about 30-40' for spotlights, and they were impressive in performance. You would think with the right housing it would be a decent option.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Lighting Retro said:


> I've only seen indoor applications so far. We installed some in a mall at about 30-40' for spotlights, and they were impressive in performance. You would think with the right housing it would be a decent option.


I think Wally World's been experimenting or maybe involved in collaborative marketing effort to increase perceived concerns for environmental concerns, because CREE's been braggin' about how some Wal-Mart stores have converted those said CMHs with LED.

Around here though, Kroger chain and Walmart both use CMH for these applications while the general ambient lighting is with F32T8 troffers or strip lights. 

http://www.cree.com/press/press_detail.asp?i=1257342273723
http://www.creeledrevolution.com/blog/tag/led-revolution/

North Carolina State University, a university local to CREE headquarters, have installed LEDs in the dorms.
http://www.creeledrevolution.com/revolutionaries/ncsu-0

Although it maybe worth nothing that these two have close financial relationships and it appears that CREE is a major donor to the University. The company was founded by its graduate, and I'm sure it wants recognition and a playground for its technology and I'm sure NCSU enjoys receiving financial contribution.

http://www.ncsu.edu/sustainability/news.php?ui=180
http://www.ncsu.edu/sustainability/earthwise.php
http://www.engr.ncsu.edu/foundation/priorities.php


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> So it looks like Donald Chump has fooled a lot of people..


:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :whistling2::whistling2:


I have no problem admitting when I am wrong and this time I was in it up to my neck..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I have no problem admitting when I am wrong


I will give you kudos and a pat on the back for being so honest.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> I have no problem admitting when I am wrong and this time I was in it up to my neck..


Don't be surprised if he jumps back in some time next year just to drive us all nuts..:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I will give you kudos and a pat on the back for being so honest.


I will give you credit you were right to begin with..:thumbsup:


----------



## bobbyho (Oct 15, 2007)

Just saw this and felt I had to post. There are something like 200 plus manufacturers of landscape lighting. They range from the brands at the box stores to fixtures that are so expensive they will make your head spin. Looking at the photos, I would do a combination of up AND down lighting. That would create a moonlit effect going up the driveway and the uplighting on the trees would accentuate the structure of the trees. I almost refuse to install post lights ESPECIALLY if they have a tree lined driveway. If you find yourself bitten by the landscape lighting bug, you will never look at a beautifully landscaped property the same again. You will also not find a project that requires more hours. If you think this is like dropping in recess lights, you are mistaken. Landscape lighting requires you to come back at night and focus to get the effect just right. Anyone who says they have been doing it so long they don't need to come at night is completely full of crap. No lighting at all is better than a bad system full of hot spots and glare bombs. Professional grade fixtures are imperative. They are in the most extreme of conditions. Covered with snow, rain, fertilizer, heat, cold and mineral deposits; landscape lighting also requires maintenance. I cannot think of any application in the landscape that 120 volt is better than a 12 volt fixture. More options in beam spread, lumen output and fixtures to hide the source.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Okay guys I'm redesigning the front of my house and really need suggestions on what type of lights to use for uplighting, path lighting, what's lattest and greatest out there. I really one do it up nice. My house is one of the first house's into my development and also hoping to gain some work after it's all done. All thoughts would be appreciate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


There are very many types out there as you probably know. An unknowing person will buy the cheapo, not knowing any difference. Whether cheap...or high priced, you should look at the wattage of the lamp and the transformer that will support what you want to do. If you are wanting to showcase your house you should get metal fixtures which cost more and go for the larger wattage. When you get more jobs as a result you will be able to afford the electricity.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

bobbyho said:


> Just saw this and felt I had to post. There are something like 200 plus manufacturers of landscape lighting. They range from the brands at the box stores to fixtures that are so expensive they will make your head spin. Looking at the photos, I would do a combination of up AND down lighting. That would create a moonlit effect going up the driveway and the uplighting on the trees would accentuate the structure of the trees. I almost refuse to install post lights ESPECIALLY if they have a tree lined driveway. If you find yourself bitten by the landscape lighting bug, you will never look at a beautifully landscaped property the same again. You will also not find a project that requires more hours. If you think this is like dropping in recess lights, you are mistaken. Landscape lighting requires you to come back at night and focus to get the effect just right. Anyone who says they have been doing it so long they don't need to come at night is completely full of crap. No lighting at all is better than a bad system full of hot spots and glare bombs. Professional grade fixtures are imperative. They are in the most extreme of conditions. Covered with snow, rain, fertilizer, heat, cold and mineral deposits; landscape lighting also requires maintenance. I cannot think of any application in the landscape that 120 volt is better than a 12 volt fixture. More options in beam spread, lumen output and fixtures to hide the source.


 totally agree .....couldnt have said it better.... I see so much poorly done landscape lighting it makes me laugh that people pay good money for it.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

My supply house is having a cookout with Hadco tomorrow from Philips with one of the reps it's too bad I can't make it. There're getting me a landscaping catalog though.


----------

